# Unforgettable afternoon! 10 trout over 25" released



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Yesterday afternoon won't soon be forgotten! Capt. Fletcher and his one client caught and released 10 trout over 25" with 5 of them being over 27"! Fletcher said it was the 2nd best day he's ever had on the water for big trout and it was all done in less than 4hrs. All fish were caught while drifting with popping cork and shrimp and released. The Matagorda Bay system is in GREAT shape and it looks like we're going to have a repeat of last spring if not even better, which is hard to believe that anything could rival last year.

We have some availability over the next two weeks for anyone interested in getting out on the bay and catching some fish.

To book or get more details, contact Daniel:
979.240.5312 call or text
[email protected]
www.run-n-gunadventures.com

Follow our social media sites for up to the minute reports
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/rngadventures/
Instagram: http://www.instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures/





































Have to show the little guy some love as well. One of the smaller fish that was caught yesterday that went between 18-19" just to put into perspective the others pictured.










Couple short videos, click on youtube links to watch.


----------

